# Tutotrials on SketchUp - Chess Board



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Got an email from Wood Magazine the other day on this tutorial on how to use SketchUp. I thought I would share with you the link because for anyone wanting to learn how to use this powerful FREE 3D drawing software it will get you started.

Plus it is a great project to try on making a Chess Board set for your family.

Enjoy!

You can download Sketch Version 7.0 here:

Google SketchUp

The tutorial is here:

Rob Cameron's Page - WOODTube

Thanks to Rob Cameron for making the tutorials.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Dan,

I for one really appreciate the link. I have been thinking of looking at this program and now you just brought me one step closer.

Many Thanks!


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

I've seen several users on here using Sketchup and think it's pretty cool. I use a $6,000+ 3D MCAD program (Solidworks 2009 Professional) 8 hours a day at work, yet I am still impressed with what some users are able to produce with that free program.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Dan,

I've just started using SketchUp and one more tutorial is greatly appreciated! It is a great tool and the price is right!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Dan,
Other than "Design.Click.Build" at finewoodworking.com, this is the only other tutorial site that is oriented toward woodworking. Most others are on the architectural side. Sketchup for Woodworkers is a great site for those just learning or is thinking about learning Sketchup. There are also quite a few video tutorials on Youtube if you do a search for sketchup there.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

curiousgeorge said:


> Thanks Dan,
> Other than "Design.Click.Build" at finewoodworking.com, this is the only other tutorial site that is oriented toward woodworking. Most others are on the architectural side. Sketchup for Woodworkers is a great site for those just learning or is thinking about learning Sketchup. There are also quite a few video tutorials on You-tube if you do a search for sketchup there.


Yes I have been searching through You-Tube as well. One thing I did pick up on in the tutorial is Rob is using a Mac Computer so there are minor changes such as using the Alt key versus the Ctrl key. But I am new to this program and see it as a great tool in designing your own furniture and making up plans. 

I really like the tape measure tool and can;t wait to get use to the program and make something to show everyone.


----------

